# a saber... !



## scndone

Salut! Querría saber cómo puedo decir en francés la expresión "¡*a saber lo que estarías haciendo*!"

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Scndone:

¿Podrías explicarnos el contexto? ¿Lo quieres emplear con tono enfadado, desquiciado, burlón?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## scndone

¡Hola! En un contexto coloquial, de broma. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Un poco breve tu explicación del contexto.  

- Tu fichais quoi au juste ?
- Allez donc savoir à quoi tu t'occupais... 
- Ce que tu faisais pendant ce temps... ça ... 
- J'aimerais bien savoir ce que tu fichais.

Attends d'autres idées.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## scndone

¡Perdón! Voy a poner un ejemplo a ver si se entiende mejor. 

Si llamas a un amigo por teléfono varias veces y no te contesta, cuando consigues por fin hablar con él puedes decirle bromeando: *"¡A saber lo que estarías haciendo!"*. En español la frase también podría ser *"¡qué andarías haciendo!"* o *"¡a saber lo que andarías haciendo!"*. ¡Querría saber decir eso en francés, no necesariamente de forma literal, sino alguna expresión similar!

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Pohana

Bonsoir :

À vrai dire, moi non plus je comprends pas tellement la question posée. 
Tu appelles un(e) pote et tu lui demandes : qu'est-ce que tu fais là ? on va au cinéma ? c'est ça ? 

À +
Pohana


----------



## Paquita

Je dirais : *Dieu sait ce que* tu faisais !



> −  [Formules renforçant l'expr. de  l'incertitude ou de l'ignorance, p. réf., effective ou formelle, à Dieu  omniscient]  _Dieu sait_  (c'est-à-dire Dieu seul sait) + pron. interr. ou prop. interr.  _Dieu sait pourquoi (...)_ _Dieu sait quand (...)__*Dieu sait **ce que*/qui_ + verbe  _Dieu sait quoi/qui._ _Edmond avait absolument refusé de s'occuper de  Romuald. (...). Romuald s'en était tiré, Dieu sait comme! _(Romains, _Hommes bonne vol.,_ 1938, p. 251). _Vieille carriole, où trois religieuses ont  empilé pour Dieu sait quel pèlerinage, vers Dieu sait quel refuge de  conte de fées, douze petits enfants menacés de mort_ (Saint-Exup., _Pilote guerre,_ 1942, p. 329). _Oui, ne t'inquiète pas... Mais Dieu sait comment  elle va prendre la chose... _ (Mauriac, _Mal Aimés,_  1945, I, 2, p. 164). CNRTL


----------



## scndone

¿¿¿Y sería correcto "*donc savoir quoi tu faisais*!" o "qui sait ce que tu faisais!" (quién sabe lo que estarías haciendo!)???

Merci!


----------



## Pohana

scndone said:


> ¿¿¿Y sería correcto "*donc savoir *quoi *ce que tu faisais*!" o "qui sait ce que tu faisais!" (quién sabe lo que estarías haciendo!)???



Bonjour :

 A saber...  => vaya usted a saber... => allez donc savoir ... 

À +
Pohana


----------



## digya12

scndone said:


> ¿¿¿Y sería correcto "*donc savoir quoi tu faisais*!" o "qui sait ce que tu faisais!" (quién sabe lo que estarías haciendo!)???
> 
> Merci!



No suena francés en absoluto.
De acuerdo con Gevy.


----------



## Pohana

Au fait, no suena a francés ni a franpagnol tampoco....


----------



## Aymeric92

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Quand il existe déjà un fil, n'en ouvre pas un autre.​
Bonjour, j'ai une phrase à traduire, et j'aurais besoin de votre aide : "A saber qué es lo que te contará."
Merci de votre aide =)


----------



## salsapic

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Necesito traducir "a saber" y aunque vuestras propuestas me han gustado, me preguntaba si no se podía decir "va savoir".

Con el ejemplo de Aymeric:

¡*A saber *qué te dirá! = ¡Vete tú a saber qué te dirá! (me pregunto qué te dirá) >>> *Va savoir *ce qu'il te dira! (je me demande ce qu'il te dira)

¿Con 2ª persona del singular, también se podría? Porque en español, en este caso, no me suena bien decir "vete tú a saber lo que escondes". Sin embargo con "a saber" sí, queda bien.*
A saber* qué estás escondiendo... >>>  *Va savoir* ce que tu caches...  

Hablando de los niños que están jugando en la habitación de al lado:
*A saber* lo que están haciendo, están muy callados. >>> *Va savoir* ce qu'ils font, ils sont trop calmes.

¿Qué opináis? ¿Se utiliza esta expresión?


----------



## Paquita

Si se trata de conversación informal, de lenguaje hablado (y reducido a lo mínimo) optaría por un "savoir" solo...



> ♦ _Absol., pop., fam._ [Pour poser la question de façon détournée]     _Savoir si_. Est-ce que. _Sans doute... sans doute... dit le roi (...). Tout cela est fort beau... seulement voilà... *savoir si *nous pourrons tenir_ (A. Daudet, _Rois en exil_, 1879, p. 138).    _Pop., fam._ _Savoir quel, quand_.     _*Savoir quel *temps il fera demain_ (Romains, _Les Travaux et les jours_, 1943, p. 187 ds Rob. 1985).CNRTL


----------



## salsapic

¡Muchas gracias, Paquit&!

 ¡Fantástica tú y el Trésor!


----------



## amaya L

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola,
Estoy tratando de traducir la frase siguiente:
"Poniendo de manifiesto la responsabilidad directa de las corporaciones multinacionales y sus políticas de producción, respecto a la degradación y aniquilación de los ecosistemas,* a saber*: el proceso de deforestación, la contaminación de fuentes acuíferas, el desmonte,..."

Por ahora encontré algo así:
"Mettant en évidence la responsabilité directe des corporations multinationales et de ses politiques de production, concernant la dégradation et l’anéantissement des écosystèmes, *plus précisément* :le processus de déforestation, la contamination des eaux souterraines,..."

Pero me gustaría saber si existe una expresión más cercana en francés.

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jprr

Bonjour, une possibilité:
..., à savoir [ : ] ....


> − _À savoir_ (suivi ou non de deux points), loc. conj. ou adv. de coord. de phrase. [Sert à introduire une explication, un développement]


 (CNTRL)


----------



## amaya L

Gracias !! 
Me sonaba a "hispanisme", perfecto entonces, me quedo con à savoir !


----------



## Angel Martínez

scndone said:


> ¿¿¿Y sería correcto "*donc savoir quoi tu faisais*!" o "qui sait ce que tu faisais!" (quién sabe lo que estarías haciendo!)???
> 
> Merci!



En Bélgica dirían: *Va savoir ce que tu es en train de foutre!*
Pero es que por esos pagos son muy poco mirados con las formas


----------

